# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  How to glue PLA plastic together?

## jeffmorris

How do I glue PLA plastic together?

Crazy glue
Epoxy
Correct kind of Plastic Cement
3D Printing pen
Piece of PLA filament in Dremel tool

----------


## curious aardvark

I use uhu all purpose clear glue. 

Solvet based and as well as glueing I reckon the solvent does a little dissolving as well. 
Makes a really strong bond anyway :-)

Super/crazy glue I find is too brittle. 

print pen is a bit awkward. 
Not sure how ytou'd glue the middle of a piece with a dremel ?

----------


## jeffmorris

From searching the Internet, I found out that there are many ways of gluing PLA plastic pieces together. Which uhu all purpose clear glue on Amazon.com in USA?

----------


## Roxy

I use this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCIGRIP-4-Ac...0AAOSwpRRWoJ8g

It is a solvent that melts the two sides together.

----------


## 3dex ltd

We use either epoxy or an all purpose contact adhesive. 

Something like standard UHU or UHU Por works very well.

----------


## Ward

I tried everything.

This is the only thing that worked....at least for my applications.   I  needed a VERY strong permanent bond.
This stuff melts a thin layer on both parts, fuses the melted plastic together then hardens.   Once done it's one piece.  Cannot separate.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171541836234...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## jeffmorris

I have been using Loctite Super Glue Professional Liquid and it worked. I'm trying to find lubricants that is compatible with plastic and plastic putty. Any suggestions?

----------


## RomsMaklaet

Very nice, it makes me understand more.

----------


## Roxy

> I tried everything.
> 
> This is the only thing that worked....at least for my applications.   I  needed a VERY strong permanent bond.
> This stuff melts a thin layer on both parts, fuses the melted plastic together then hardens.   Once done it's one piece.  Cannot separate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171541836234...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


This is what I use.   It fuses the pieces together  and is very strong.

----------

